# Coat moisturizer



## franp (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi every one! i am wondering if there is anything I can use on my boys coat inbetween his weekly bath? His hair gets so dried out with in a few days. I am using the Spec10 shampoo and conditioner primarily. I also alternate with Tresemme conditioner which does seem to do a little better. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use Ice on Ice for daily comb outs. It's by Chris Christensen as well. RooRoo is a pretty boy!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Also, coconut oil. It is very light an none oily. Warm a little between your hands and a apply to coat.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I wish Daisy had a silky coat. He looks so pretty! I have no suggestions but may try some of what others suggest. I keep her trimmed short because her cottony coat just looks scraggly but maybe it needs more moisture too.


----------



## franp (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestions. Sherry, is the ice on ice a spray? I do have some cocnut oil that I use in their food. RooRoo has come a LONG way in the 7 months I've had him. He was sorely neglected and his coat is growing in so beautifully. He is just now getting to where I just barely put the hair on his head in a top knot, so please excuse the 'shaggyness" appearance. This was him when I got him. He is the neatest little guy with such a neat personality!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

franp said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. Sherry, is the ice on ice a spray? I do have some cocnut oil that I use in their food. RooRoo has come a LONG way in the 7 months I've had him. He was sorely neglected and his coat is growing in so beautifully. He is just now getting to where I just barely put the hair on his head in a top knot, so please excuse the 'shaggyness" appearance. This was him when I got him. He is the neatest little guy with such a neat personality!


Awww, bless his heart! You've done a fabulous job. Yes the i.e. on ice is a spray. Just spray on before brushing.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Fran, how much coconut oil do you give them? Rooroo's back hair in his before picture looks a bit like Daisy's. I keep her short and I'm sure it's a bit healthier but it's a weird texture, almost like velvet (maybe that's just what cottony feels like)


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Forgot to add, but Daisy's leg hair is also really similar to Rooroo's before picture when it's grown out too. She eats Fromms and has no skin or any problems other than my vanity with wishing she had silky hair.


----------



## franp (Jun 7, 2016)

I haven't been giving him coconut oil, I give it to my show Rottie. I feed Pure Balance and he always gets a morsel or two from the table. He's not spoiled!!LOL!! He must have a cast iron stomach and no skin problems. I live in sand land, so I'm sure that has a lot to do with his coat drying out in between baths. I just ordered the Ice On Ice.


----------

